# Big Brake Kit for R35



## FKPhoto (Dec 20, 2020)

AP or Alcon Big Brake kit wanted


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The std callipers are good, maybe look at a shim of 5mm on a dba and run 400mm discs, or 10mm shim on a dba. Both rears would need 10mm shims.

could also look at any of the following

New pads
Fresh fluid
Braided lines
Pad shims
Master cylinder brace

Good luck


----------



## FKPhoto (Dec 20, 2020)

Skint said:


> The std callipers are good, maybe look at a shim of 5mm on a dba and run 400mm discs, or 10mm shim on a dba. Both rears would need 10mm shims.
> 
> could also look at any of the following
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Got new pads coming, Ss lines and fluid along with the master cylinder brace too. What are the shims and what's their purpose? 400mm up front rears could go 390 maybe?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nazarov Vadim on facebook is your man


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the top secret kit uses 400mm alround


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, it does. Awesome kit

had it on my old R35, only covered about 1200 miles (before i sold the car) since it was fitted, but was awesome

buying the same kit in the spring. i have the price from TS but other mods on order, so cant do everything at once.



added Project Mu pads to it. (no stopper or braided lines) and it still stopped really nicely


----------



## sammbo_ (Dec 7, 2020)

Does anyone have a supplier for the spacers? I could be tempted if I can’t find a BBK
-Sam


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Ac Speedtech flog the spacer for std callipers, just tell them you have cba calliper and what size disc you want to run.


----------



## sammbo_ (Dec 7, 2020)

Skint said:


> Ac Speedtech flog the spacer for std callipers, just tell them you have cba calliper and what size disc you want to run.


Perfect thank you 👍🏻


----------

